# Rabbit calls the police



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/display.var.1459437.0.0.php

Police officers forced entry into a home in a bid to help a women heard crying only to find it was her rabbit who had called for attention.

Operators from a telephone monitoring service connected to the house told Bromley Police they could hear a woman crying and whimpering down the line in Shurlock Drive, Orpington.

It was believed the resident was in need of immediate help.

Two officers could not find a way of getting into the flat and no neighbours or relatives could assist them.

They demolished both the door and frame and a large part of the surrounding wall and hallway.

Once inside, both officers were confronted by a large brown lop-eared Dutch rabbit hopping around the front room and whimpering.

The rabbit, named Humphrey, had pulled the cord which telephones the monitoring service while his owner was out shopping at around 1pm on May 27


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 24, 2007)

[align=center]:laugh:[/align]
[align=center]I could just imagine the look on their faces![/align]


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2007)

Fantastic !! he must have been bored and tried to phone his mama


----------



## Leaf (Nov 25, 2007)

Stories like that always make me laugh! Greatcomic relief for the would be rescuers!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 25, 2007)

Hahaha. 

I would like to see that large lop eared dutch! Sounds gorgeus! 

:inlove:


----------



## monklover (Nov 26, 2007)

Imagine how the officers felt! Breaking in and ruining the door and the wall to discover that it was a bunny!
:laugh:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 26, 2007)

haha! What a scene!:biggrin2:

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## ChandieLee (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, wow.



:clapping:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 27, 2007)

OMG!! I bet that wasn't cheap!! Still funny though!


----------



## Boz (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha  I bet the officers were a little confused :laughsmiley:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 1, 2007)

lol


----------



## GIDGET (Dec 6, 2007)

Gives new meaning to ET PHONE HOME:biggrin2:


----------

